# www.bowmanhunter.com ARROW WRAPS



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know we got the site changed to better serve everyone. Feel free to check it out. If theres anything you think should be improved feel free to email me or send a PM. God bless and thanks again for all your support.

DJ
www.bowmanhunter.com


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Looking good DJ, ill be getting my order into you soon


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Very nice, I'm buying from you next time.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow Bowmanhunter I didnt know ya had a website I just bought some of them wrapps on Ebay ya sent them to Montana (silver w/orange flames)Awsome job will deal with ya agn


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone It's been alot of trouble finding someone to get the site done but it finally worked out good. Makes it easy to order and pay now that you can do it all in one place. God bless and thanks again for all your support. More improvements coming soon 

DJ


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey DJ, just a heads up, your address on the website says "Fort Clinton, Ohio", not "Port Clinton". Don't want any confusion.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Hey DJ, just a heads up, your address on the website says "Fort Clinton, Ohio", not "Port Clinton". Don't want any confusion.


Thanks Paul I missed that:embara: I'll get it fixed. I hope your shooting well in league.

DJ


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bowmanhunter said:


> Thanks Paul I missed that:embara: I'll get it fixed. I hope your shooting well in league.
> 
> DJ


He's probably shooting better than me this year...:wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> He's probably shooting better than me this year...:wink:


Oh, I don't think so! As a matter of fact, I'm getting ready to go take my weekly beating right now! DJ, the website looks great, I might have to try some of those fade wraps soon, those are cool.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice Site DJ, Looks great. I love the Zebra and the Cheatah patterns the best :zip: Keep up the good work
Adam


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Oh, I don't think so! As a matter of fact, I'm getting ready to go take my weekly beating right now! DJ, the website looks great, I might have to try some of those fade wraps soon, those are cool.



Don't worry about a beating from Pat He uses heat seeking arrows and a lazer guided site on his 35 pound bow Thanks again everyone.

DJ


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bowmanhunter said:


> Don't worry about a beating from Pat He uses heat seeking arrows and a lazer guided site on his 35 pound bow Thanks again everyone.
> 
> DJ



Not this year...Well, at least not the first week but I made a few changes for week two and I've made another change for week three ...:wink: Gettin' er dialed in...


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Well, I'd say you can both beat a 244 with no problem. I wasn't quite on my game yesterday. What was Jason thinking when he put me with that cute little blonde to shoot with?!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Not this year...Well, at least not the first week but I made a few changes for week two and I've made another change for week three ...:wink: Gettin' er dialed in...


Just giving you a ribbing buddy. :wink: I'll try and make it out there some Tues. Miss not talking to you.Take care.

DJ


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Well, I'd say you can both beat a 244 with no problem. I wasn't quite on my game yesterday. What was Jason thinking when he put me with that cute little blonde to shoot with?!


It's all about having fun:wink: I did a 265 this week.(my first week) since I missed round 1. Cody shot a 246 Pretty happy with that. I told him if he sticks with it this year I'm going to buy him a Bowtech:tongue: Now if I could just get him to hunt with me:sad: I have that bear trip this year and tried to get him to go but he says no way(lol)

DJ


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Hey DJ,
just thought I would throw this at you, but I will go with you on any hunting trip you like:wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Yep, Its all in fun, gotta pass the time until 3-D somehow. Tell Cody I said congrats.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> Hey DJ,
> just thought I would throw this at you, but I will go with you on any hunting trip you like:wink:


I have 2 spots left. The info and pricing is here  http://www.knoxfordlodge.com


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Paul S. said:


> Well, I'd say you can both beat a 244 with no problem. I wasn't quite on my game yesterday. What was Jason thinking when he put me with that cute little blonde to shoot with?!


That's right...He told me about that the other day...


Ya get a little flustered do ya...:tongue:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bowmanhunter said:


> Just giving you a ribbing buddy. :wink: I'll try and make it out there some Tues. Miss not talking to you.Take care.
> 
> DJ


Way cool! Hope to see you there some Tues...It's about the only (free) day I have to shoot...


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Wraps*

These are the best arrow wraps made and DJ is the very best. Thanks for all your help
Don


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Shoot4fun_Deni2 said:


> These are the best arrow wraps made and DJ is the very best. Thanks for all your help
> Don


Thanks Don. It's a pleasure 

DJ


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great wraps can you make them to fit gold tip 30x


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Sure thats no problem. Just let me know that size when you pay and they will fit like a gloveThanks.

DJ


----------



## Gadgetmizzer (Dec 31, 2007)

*Wraps*

Bump for a great guy to deal with!!!


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

hey dj i got the order a couple of weeks ago and once again you are the man, thanks for the fast service and atention to detail 

Kickers Archery


----------

